# Emergency please help



## mt372d2002 (Dec 29, 2013)

Doing work on my mt372d tractor when we see hydraulic oil dripping out of a port block end cap thing That is straight of the pump and is where the two hoses go under the seat that go into the port block on into the cap on the end here are pictures. This is cracked


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Am I missing something? Title is *emergency help* but I don't see anything about what kind of help you need.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think you need to buy parts... particularly that one that's cracked!


----------



## mt372d2002 (Dec 29, 2013)

Does any one know of any one or something that has this part?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Have a welding shop or friend close by that could repair the crack by welding?


----------



## tomo (Jan 14, 2013)

is there water in that hyd oil? looks milky


----------



## mt372d2002 (Dec 29, 2013)

No thats the old oil running through the filter and emptying,


----------

